# Timbermate won't take Tung Oil finish



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

Folks, I used walnut colored timbermate on black walnut drawer fronts. I sanded to 320 and rubbed on a equal parts tung, varnish and BLO finish. I am getting a very nice warm sheen from the wood but the timber mate looks like chocolate chalk. No sheen at all. I've got six or seven coats on now. On a few of the applications I've let puddles of oil sit on the timbermate for up to 30 minutes, and no change in the sheen.

Did I miss a step? Did I not do something everybody knows to do? How do I fix it to get an even sheen?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That doesn't surprise me. I have never used a filler that took stain or finish well. 
If I need to fill a nail hole, I finish and spray one coat of sealer (whatever topcoat I am using). Then I use soft wood putty blended to match the stain color. Finally, I spray the last topcoat. This last step seals the filler, so it won't dry to a lighter color.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a lot of TM grain filler and have found that a few coats of shellac will help with its tendency to 'sponge up' finish.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

your "mix" would be a very slow drying formula, thus the filler will just keep absorbing, let it dry more then coat it, even though you have done multiple coats , your formula will soften the previous coats unless it is fully dry , again let it dry more of give it a little coat of shellac , the oil over that


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

OK, I've learned a new lesson (for me) that fillers must be sealed before finishing. As a drop back and punt maneuver, I very carefully dripped some CA into the larger (nickel sized) knot holes, and used a thin piece of wire to apply the CA to the smaller offending places. It worked. But if you have to do this be careful to keep the CA away from the wood as much as possible. The CA fills and glazes the grain, changing the sheen noticeably.


----------

